# Urdu: Self Confidence and Self-Esteem



## Todd The Bod

I was talking to a buddy recently about another common acquaintance and we were saying about the guy "he just lacks self-confidence.", "He doesn't have the self-esteem necessary to accomplish that...", "you should tell him he needs to get some self-confidence somehow".  Is there a way to express these phrases in Urdu?


----------



## panjabigator

Have you considered <himmat>?  <apne upar himmat nahii rakhtā>.


----------



## BP.

'Self-confidence' could be translated into _khud i3timaadii_-خود اعتمادی. However a very literal translation of 'self-confidence' gives _i3timaad ba khud_-اعتماد بخود-, but this is a term I haven't seen used. We often hear of a _pur e3timaad shakhSiat_-'confident personality'. I'm conjuring up a new term just for the sake of argument: _shakhSii i3timaad_-شخصی اعتماد. Let's see which is liked to which amount.

More considerations. If you're talking in a negative sense (later part of sentence explains how), there is the term _3izzat e nafs_-عزت نفس-, which loosely translates to 'the value of self', that doesn't let you stoop below a certain threshold (as opposed to the positive sence of projecting your personality to a higher bar).

Attempt at your sentences:
"he just lacks self-confidence." - _us me.n khud e3timaadii ki kamii hae_.
 "He doesn't have the self-esteem necessary to accomplish that..." - _wo wo shakhSii e3timaad nahii.n rak.htaa jo us kaar ke li2e laazmii hae_.
"you should tell him he needs to get some self-confidence somehow" - _merii SalaaH to ye hae keh aap use kisii taur khud e3timaadii HaaSil karne kii naSiiHat kiiji2e_. (<-not a fidel translation)

Note that I've spelt the word both _i3timaad _ and _e3timaad_, the latter being the more vulgar spoken transliteration, thanks to the famous vowel-rounding-off effect this language has.

PS: gator began a thread on self-confidence/esteem a while ago, and I couldn't reply then. It must be lurking around somewhere on the board, you could dig it out for other suggestions.


----------



## panjabigator

BelligerentPacifist said:


> 'Self-confidence' could be translated into _khud i3timaadii_-خود اعتمادی. However a very literal translation of 'self-confidence' gives _i3timaad ba khud_-اعتماد بخود-, but this is a term I haven't seen used. We often hear of a _pur e3timaad shakhSiat_-'confident personality'. I'm conjuring up a new term just for the sake of argument: _shakhSii i3timaad_-شخصی اعتماد. Let's see which is liked to which amount.
> 
> More considerations. If you're talking in a negative sense (later part of sentence explains how), there is the term _3izzat e nafs_-عزت نفس-, which loosely translates to 'the value of self', that doesn't let you stoop below a certain threshold (as opposed to the positive sence of projecting your personality to a higher bar).
> 
> Attempt at your sentences:
> "he just lacks self-confidence." - _us me.n khud e3timaadii ki kamii hae_.
> "He doesn't have the self-esteem necessary to accomplish that..." - _wo wo shakhSii e3timaad nahii.n rak.htaa jo us kaar ke li2e laazmii hae_.
> "you should tell him he needs to get some self-confidence somehow" - _merii SalaaH to ye hae keh aap use kisii taur khud e3timaadii HaaSil karne kii naSiiHat kiiji2e_. (<-not a fidel translation)
> 
> Note that I've spelt the word both _i3timaad _ and _e3timaad_, the latter being the more vulgar spoken transliteration, thanks to the famous vowel-rounding-off effect this language has.
> 
> PS: gator began a thread on self-confidence/esteem a while ago, and I couldn't reply then. It must be lurking around somewhere on the board, you could dig it out for other suggestions.



I knew that someone had asked the question, but I forgot that it was me.  I too searched but couldn't locate it.  Give me a bit and I'll post the link here.


----------



## Todd The Bod

BelligerentPacifist said:


> 'Self-confidence' could be translated into _khud i3timaadii_-خود اعتمادی. However a very literal translation of 'self-confidence' gives _i3timaad ba khud_-اعتماد بخود-, but this is a term I haven't seen used. We often hear of a _pur e3timaad shakhSiat_-'confident personality'. I'm conjuring up a new term just for the sake of argument: _shakhSii i3timaad_-شخصی اعتماد. Let's see which is liked to which amount.
> 
> More considerations. If you're talking in a negative sense (later part of sentence explains how), there is the term _3izzat e nafs_-عزت نفس-, which loosely translates to 'the value of self', that doesn't let you stoop below a certain threshold (as opposed to the positive sence of projecting your personality to a higher bar).
> 
> Attempt at your sentences:
> "he just lacks self-confidence." - _us me.n khud e3timaadii ki kamii hae_.
> "He doesn't have the self-esteem necessary to accomplish that..." - _wo wo shakhSii e3timaad nahii.n rak.htaa jo us kaar ke li2e laazmii hae_.
> "you should tell him he needs to get some self-confidence somehow" - _merii SalaaH to ye hae keh aap use kisii taur khud e3timaadii HaaSil karne kii naSiiHat kiiji2e_. (<-not a fidel translation)
> 
> Note that I've spelt the word both _i3timaad _ and _e3timaad_, the latter being the more vulgar spoken transliteration, thanks to the famous vowel-rounding-off effect this language has.
> 
> PS: gator began a thread on self-confidence/esteem a while ago, and I couldn't reply then. It must be lurking around somewhere on the board, you could dig it out for other suggestions.



Wow.  Thanks.  I'd be interested to see if Faylasoof weighs in on this one too and what suggestions he'd make.


----------



## Birdcall

Is bharosaa used in Urdu? It's used often in Hindi, along with vishwaas which I doubt is heard in Urdu (which is why I'm not suggesting aatmavishwaas which I've heard in Hindi).

"vo khud pe bharosa nahii.n rakhtaa"


----------



## Faylasoof

I concur with BP that in our standard Urdu, self-confidence =  _xud i3timaadii_ خود اعتمادی.

As for _self-esteem_ we do have خود توقیری_ xud tauqiirii_ , and _low self-esteem_ = کم خود توقیری_ kam xud tauqiirii_. These are neologisms, relatively speaking, nevertheless very useful. 

Here is another useful Wiki entry, this time for کبیر اكتِئابی اضطراب (major depressive disorder), which mentions many useful terms, including low self-esteem کم خود توقیری_ kam xud tauqiirii_.  This is still open to editing as Wiki entries normally are but as a term, خود توقیری_ xud tauqiirii_ for self-esteem seems pretty OK, although for low self-esteem _past xud tauqiirii _ پست خود توقیریcould also work_._ 

Here are my attempts:

"he just lacks self-confidence."  
اس میں خود اعتمادی نہیں ہے
_us me.n_ _xud i3timaadii nahii.n hai_


"He doesn't have the self-esteem necessary to accomplish that...",
وہ اسكو حاصل كرنے كی لازمی خود توقیری سے محروم ہے
_ woh usko HaaSil karne kii lazimii xud tauqiirii se maHruum hai_


"you should tell him (that) he needs to get some self-confidence somehow". 
آپ اس سے كہئے كہ اسے كسی نہ كسی طرح كچھ خود اعتمادی حاصل كرنا چاہیئے
_aap us se kahiye__ (keh) use kisii na kisii TaraH kuchh xud i3timaadii HaaSil karnaa chaahiye _


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, Faylasoof!


----------



## Faylasoof

You are welcome, Todd!


----------



## Birdcall

Would an Urdu speaker understand the word bharosaa? Or is that word strictly Hindi, like vishwaas?


----------



## panjabigator

Birdcall said:


> Would an Urdu speaker understand the word bharosaa? Or is that word strictly Hindi, like vishwaas?



I can't speak for <vishvās> (of which we discussed in another thread), but for <bharosa>, yes.  I've seen it in Urdu texts and heard it by Urduphones before.


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes, just as PG say, <bharosaa> we use in Urdu all the time.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

I was going over this thread and was surprised to see that for self-esteem nobody mentioned the word *3izzat-e nafs (izzat-e nafs)*, while *xud-tauqiirii* I've never heard plus it's not a set expression as *izzat-e nafs *is.

Would this mean that the word *izzat-e nafs* has gained currency in Pakistan only?????

Check it out here for instance in this article of Jang. Or look at all the hits you get on google typing *izzat-e nafs* and you'll see that it is the set transaltion of self-esteem, the only one people actually use.... 

I am not sure any one would understand *khud-tauqiirii* as a proper Urdu word here in Pakistan, expects students of MA Urdu (and still, they may think you're trying to set them up with a word you just made up!) ????


----------



## BP.

Cilquiestsuens said:


> I was going over this thread and was surprised to see that for self-esteem nobody mentioned the word *3izzat-e nafs (izzat-e nafs)*, while *xud-tauqiirii* I've never heard plus it's not a set expression as *izzat-e nafs *is.
> ...
> I am not sure any one would understand *khud-tauqiirii* as a proper Urdu word here in Pakistan, expects students of MA Urdu (and still, they may think you're trying to set them up with a word you just made up!) ????



Spotted it mentioned in post 3:



BelligerentPacifist said:


> '...If you're talking in a negative sense (later part of sentence explains how), there is the term _3izzat e nafs_-عزت نفس-, which loosely translates to 'the value of self', that doesn't let you stoop below a certain threshold...



But I must admit _khud tauqiirii_ sounds far less trite!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Spotted it mentioned in post 3:



Right. I see it now.

By the way, I was thinking about another word which is commonly used too and could be a nice alternative to *عزت نفس* _izzat-e nafs_, and that is *خود داری*, _xud daarii_.

No doubt Urdu is an extremely rich language especially when it comes to human feelings / psychology.


----------



## omlick

FYI, the Hindi equivalent would be आत्मसम्मान  aatmasammaan, in case someone wanted to know.


----------



## BP.

@cilqui Yes _khuddaarii_-'having oneself'- is an elegant alternative, and a very commonly used one.

@omlick thanks.


----------



## Faylasoof

*3izzat-e-nafs **عزت نفس**  = self-respect  =  **خود داری** xud daarii / **غیرت مندی**  ghayrat mandii*  and consequently _3izzat-e-nafs_  عزت نفس would _not_ be a good translation for _self-esteem_.

 There are some dictionaries which give  خود پَسَنْدی_ xud pasandii_  as <self esteem> but this is not quite correct either as خود پَسَنْدی is more like <self-conceit>. In some context it may do.

  But *خود توقیری**  xud tauqiirii* _is_ better for <*self-esteem*>. At times I’ve heard people try to express the idea of self-esteem by using خود اِعْتِمادی_ xud i3timaadii_, which actually is self-confidence. If you have self-esteem then you have self-confidence and vice versa. But I’m uneasy about this.
 It doesn’t matter that it is a “made up” word as there are numerous “made up” words in the modern Urdu lexicon. Neither do I think should we go for the criterion of popularity given that incorrect Urdu and lack of good vocabulary is widespread and popular doesn't necessarily mean correct.

 Here  is a reference for کمخود توقیری as _low self-esteem_.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Dear Faylasoof,

 You wrote :



> _3izzat-e-nafs_  عزت نفس would _not_ be a good translation  for _self-esteem_.
> But *خود توقیری**   xud tauqiirii* _is_ better for <*self-esteem*>


 I understand that your point of view on the language is mostly prescriptive. There is no harm in that as your mastery of your mother tongue, Urdu, goes without saying and no one can question it. 

But, when it comes to such forums, I think we have to be practical, and this is the reason why i prefer myself the descriptive point of view.

 I would like you, if possible, to put yourself in the shoes of a learner. Would you advise him to use a neologism, freshly created on Wikipedia, (however good it may be), and that no one knows rather than a set expression understood by Every-one and well-established in the language, simply because you think the translation of the latter is not appropriate?

I assume the above learner doesn’t intend to speak Urdu only with lexicographers (who make, according to my estimate, 0.00038 % of the population) but also to common people. 

As a person who has learned (and is still learning the language), I am very sensitive how people react to an Urdu speaking foreigner. Some can really be strong and off-putting. If you speak the language people speak, people will accept you and talk ‘normally’ to you. If you use weird words like *xud-tauqiirii*, people won’t feel comfortable speaking Urdu to you. They may simply not understand you or think you’re showing off and anyway they would probably first of all have a good laugh. They will definitely judge you as someone unpractical, unable to learn languages the way people speak it. In a nutshell, far from helping any learner, this kind of advice can turn to be quite detrimental to him.

So against Faylasoof’s generally trusted opinion, I strongly recommend any one learning the language to use :  *izzat-e nafs, xud-daarii or ghairat-mandii* (all well-understood and commonly used words, the first one, I’d say is the most common) for self-esteem and *xud-e’timaadii* for self-confidence, which, I agree with Faylasoof are two different things.

Now, the question of *izzat-e nafs* being a proper / improper translation of self-esteem or self-respect is another debate (which we can continue, because here also I strongly disagree with you).

 I hope you understand my point and don’t mind my practical, down-to earth point of view.


----------



## Birdcall

The words you use also depends on your audience: In Dehli I would say "mai.n abhi khariidaarii karne jaataa huu.n" but when speaking to a naukar in Mumbai I would definitely choose "shaaping karne." When I said "mai.n khariidaarii karne jaataa huu.n" in front of two baaii's (maids) one looked utterly confused and the older one just laughed and said to the other one "shopping," although both technically only speak Marathi and Hindi and not English.


----------



## Faylasoof

Birdcall said:


> The words you use also depends on your audience....



Youe are right that choice of words can depend on your audience and living languages grow all the time and at  times so we end up with neologisms - one of the ways languages cope better  with new ideas and feelings. 

As a general point, I have always felt that just because people at times show limited vocabulary doesn't mean we have to follow suit! There are nice ways to inform them what appropriate word(s) may apply! Whether you choose to do this or not may of course depend on the situation.


Cilquiestsuens said:


> Dear Faylasoof,
> .....
> I understand that your point of view on the language is mostly prescriptive. There is no harm in that as your mastery of your mother tongue, Urdu, goes without saying and no one can question it.
> 
> But, when it comes to such forums, I think we have to be practical, and this is the reason why i prefer myself the descriptive point of view.



Dear Cilquiestsuens,

I'm a bit of both although I may have a leaning towards the former - and for a very good reason. I've seen Urdu standards in both India and Pakistan decline sharply for reasons we don't have to go into. We don't have to follow this decline! I certainly won't as I like to keep my standards. 

Incidentally,  *xud-tauqiirii  *has neither been freshly invented nor is it a Wiki creation so I urge you to use it. Good if your audience feels a little uneasy! It'll prompt them to look up the word and they ought to thank you for teaching them something new! 


Cilquiestsuens said:


> ....
> *izzat-e nafs, xud-daarii or ghairat-mandii* (all well-understood and commonly used words, the first one, I’d say is the most common)for self-esteem and *xud-e’timaadii* for self-confidence, which, I agree with Faylasoof are two different things.


This is your personal opinion! Self-esteem never had a good _range of equivalent_s in Urdu and it is a range   of meanings we are talking about, hence _*xud tauqiirii*_. BTW, 3izzat-e-nafs can and does sound very bombastic!  

For most people in  Pakistan Urdu is a second language and I can well understand that they  may react in a certain way to words they may not know or are able to  work out. I should know as even college level Urdu students I meet have , at times,  shown ignorance of words I expected them to know. I give them no quarter!


----------



## Koozagar

Faylasoof said:


> "I've seen Urdu standards in both India and Pakistan decline sharply for reasons we don't have to go into. We don't have to follow this decline! I certainly won't as I like to keep my standards."


 

Although I am not a senior member of this forum, I too am a humble servant of Zuban-e-Urdu-e-Mualla, and with all due respect, would like to submit the following:

A language grows, expands and is enriched as more people speak it, it is enriched even more as people from outside the region of its inception embrace it and speak it. Whereas there is some truth in the statement that Urdu has seen decline which is visible in the general limitation of people's vocabulary, conventions that speakers of the language establish by common use in press, speech and literature, do not represent a decline by any means. Even if the convention does not conform to what a native speaker, belonging to the region of the inception of the language, would call 'standard'. It is the standards that would suffocate a language and stall any forward movement. 

As far as the question of  *xud-tauqiirii Vs  **3izzat-e-nafs* is concerned, the latter is indeed the conventional translation of self-esteem and in no way is representative of any decline in Urdu. In fact it is a very apt translation of self-esteem. 'Nafs' is one's inner self, the inner core that gives one's existence its direction. Nafs is also what gives one pride, confidence and vanity. self image resides in Nafs. hence *3izzat-e-nafs.

*Zauq ka misra hai:
jo maaray nafs ko aur kar lay apnay ghussay ko zair

Here it is being used in the sense of pride, conceit and vanity.
Tauqiir on the other hand is mostly used in the sense that esteem is used in "he is held in high esteem".

I am not suggesting that xud-tauqiirii is not a tenable translation, it is a reasonable translation. However, *3izzat-e-nafs* is better, and is also an established conventional term.


----------



## Faylasoof

Koozagar, we all servants of Urdu and all opinions are welcome here!


Koozagar said:


> …..
> A language grows, expands and is enriched as more people speak it, it is enriched even more as people from outside the region of its inception embrace it and speak it. ……………..It is the standards that would suffocate a language and stall any forward movement.


 I don’t dispute the fact that living languages grow:


Faylasoof said:


> ...... and living languages grow all the time and at times so we end up with neologisms - one of the ways languages cope better with new ideas and feelings.


 … and as for this:


Koozagar said:


> As far as the question of *xud-tauqiirii Vs 3izzat-e-nafs* is concerned, the latter is indeed. fact it is a very apt translation of self-esteem. 'Nafs' is one's inner self, the in the conventional translation of self-esteem and in no way is representative of any decline in Urdu.


 I never suggested that _*3izzat-e-nafs*_* is not a good translation! We use xud daarii and ghayrat mandii a lot more while 3izzat-e-nafs we treat with a bit more “respect’. For us it has been more of a literary choice. Others may differ.*

This I never even implied!! You can see this from my post above.


Koozagar said:


> Here it is being used in the sense of pride, conceit and vanity.
> Tauqiir on the other hand is mostly used in the sense that esteem is used in "he is held in high esteem".
> 
> I am not suggesting that xud-tauqiirii is not a tenable translation, it is a reasonable translation. However, *3izzat-e-nafs*is better, and is also an established conventional term.


 So we are talking about a range of meanings! 


Faylasoof said:


> Self-esteem never had a good _range of equivalent_s in Urdu and it is a range of meanings we are talking about, hence *xud tauqiirii*. BTW, 3izzat-e-nafs can and does sound very bombastic!


This I still maintain. You don’t have to agree and we can agree to disagree! _But for us_, usage of this category of synonyms is: *xud daarii / ghayrat mandii >> 3izzat-e-nafs*, which of course doesn’t mean we can’t use it in daily speech, in fact we do, but we use the former two a lot more as we treat the latter is more literary.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Is there a way then to say:  "Come on man, get it together!  Get some self respect!"



Faylasoof said:


> *3izzat-e-nafs **عزت نفس**  = self-respect  =  **خود داری** xud daarii / **غیرت مندی**  ghayrat mandii*  and consequently _3izzat-e-nafs_  عزت نفس would _not_ be a good translation for _self-esteem_.
> 
> Here  is a reference for کمخود توقیری as _low self-esteem_.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

(About the previous discussion): I am fed up arguing to no avail. *kuchh log baato.n se nahii.n maante.*


In the mentioned context, there are plenty different ways to say it. I suggest this colloquial one : 

چلو یار، تم ذرا ہمپ کرو، ‏‏غبرت میں تو آ جاؤ

'chalo, yaar,tum zara himmat karo, ghairat me.n to aa jaao'

By the way, a small note about the word *ghairat*, and *ghairat-mandii* it definitely can mean self-respect, but it also can be translated as : honor, sense of honor. So be aware that it has both meanings. One of the most common and soft insult for someone who lied to you or ripped you off is *be-ghairat (be *is a prefix meaning : less). which by the way, is pronounced baa-ghairat in colloquial Punjabi, which is a mistake, because baa is a prefix which means endowed with....

*Ghairat me.n aanaa* is used in Urdu in rather negative contexts, I guess it can work here too.


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> Is there a way then to say: "Come on man, get it together! Get some self respect!"


 
Given that there is a range of meanings we are talking about then for mundane use I'd say:

_chalo bhaaii apne ko zaraa samhaalo* aur xud daarii / ghayrat mandi se kaam lo_ 
[* the verb is 
سنبھالنا sanbhaalnaa pronounced as samhaalnaa ]
Others will give you thier own perspective.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Faylasoof said:


> Given that there is a range of meanings we are talking about then for mundane use I'd say:
> 
> _chalo bhaaii apne ko zaraa samhaalo* aur xud daarii / ghayrat mandi se kaam lo_
> [* the verb is
> سنبھالنا sanbhaalnaa pronounced as samhaalnaa ]
> Others will give you thier own perspective.


 
Yes I agree with this one, you could make it simple and say ghairat se kaam lo....

What do you think about my suggestion. Is it totally alien to your Urdu???


----------



## panjabigator

Koozagar and Cilqui, et. al: 

Can you think of how you'd express these concepts in Punjabi as well?

Also note: new thread for <sambhālnā>.


----------



## drkpp

omlick said:


> FYI, the Hindi equivalent would be आत्मसम्मान  aatmasammaan, in case someone wanted to know.


Self Confidence = आत्मविश्वास

Self-Esteem = आत्मसम्मान [The original Sanskrit word is सन्मान]


----------



## Todd The Bod

Faylasoof said:


> Given that there is a range of meanings we are talking about then for mundane use I'd say:
> 
> _chalo bhaaii apne ko zaraa samhaalo* aur xud daarii / ghayrat mandi se kaam lo_
> [* the verb is
> سنبھالنا sanbhaalnaa pronounced as samhaalnaa ]
> Others will give you thier own perspective.




I noticed "apne" isn't paired up with "aap" here as in "apne aap ko zaraa samhaalo".   Will it change the meaning or make it sound unidiomatic with "aap" in this particular sentence?


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> I noticed "apne" isn't paired up with "aap" here as in "apne aap ko zaraa samhaalo".   Will it change the meaning or make it sound unidiomatic with "aap" in this particular sentence?



In a word, no! You don't really need <aap> here but can include it for further emphasis.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Wouldn't xud-i'timaad be the same as i'timaadii for i'timaad on its own means confidence? i'timaadii is referring to being in a state of self confidence a step further I guess. The set term pur i'timaad is testament to this. Anyhow what term would we use for self-confident? Baa-xud-i3timaad/ii, xud i'timaad-daar or mand? Does the word baa-i3timaad also mean having confidence or does it's meaning differ?


----------



## marrish

Sheikh_14 said:


> Wouldn't xud-i'timaad be the same as i'timaadii for i'timaad on its own means confidence? i'timaadii is referring to being in a state of self confidence a step further I guess. The set term pur i'timaad is testament to this. Anyhow what term would we use for self-confident? Baa-xud-i3timaad/ii, xud i'timaad-daar or mand? Does the word baa-i3timaad also mean having confidence or does it's meaning differ?


xud-i3timaad is not the same as i3timaadii. i3timaadii is an adjective and a noun. As a noun, it has two meanings, the one you mentioned, which is equal to i3timaad. The second meaning is a person who is trustworthy or worthy of confidence, thus i3timaadii as a noun is equal here to qaabil-e-i3timaad.

pur-i3timaad indeed means "confident" and is a set term (n., adj.). I go for *xud i3timaad mand* for a person who is self-confident. *baa-i3timaad* means "one having confidence" as adjective, "confidently, with confidence" as an adverb.

*saaHib-e-xud-i3timaad* means a self-confident person too.


----------



## PersoLatin

Apologies for gate-crashing on an Urdu thread. 

in Persian, the meaning of *خود ‏داری* (xod dâri), is *self-restraint* rather than self-esteem, and it is also commonly used to mean 'refuse to' do something.

If it helps, these are in use in Persian:
self-confidence/assurance *اِطمینان‌/اِعتماد به خود* you can replace *خود *with *نَفس *if you want to go the all Arabic route. 
self-esteem/respect - *عِزتِ ‏نَفس *
self-worth  *خُود اَرزی *I think this is much closer in meaning, to *self-esteem* 

Of course you can use *خودی *with any of the above too.


----------



## Sheikh_14

I understand your point of view completely marrish saaHib, in fact I was merely contending the following:

xud-i3timaadii se could easily be replaced by baa-i3timaad and BaRe xud-i3timaad se.

He lacks self confidence could be conveyed in the following manners:

Us meN xud-i3timaadii kii kamii/fuqdaan Hai
Us meN xud-I3timaad kii kamii Hai.
Use bharpuur xud-i3timaad kii zaroorat Hai.

He has self-confidence would be woh ek baa-i3timaad shaxs Hai or Xud-i3timaad rakhtaa shaxs Hai. I do feel you agree with my premise. With self confidence I.e. Xud-i3timaadii se = baRe Xud-i3timaad se. The two differ only in terms of the following xud-i3timaadii is the state of having xud-i3timaad. *Therefore, the very effect created by xud-i3timaadii can be replicated by baa-xud-i3timaad, baa-i3timaad e xud and Xud-i3timaad se.*


----------

